# Kona Project 2 rigid fork



## Eltbee (Jan 15, 2004)

A brief recap: I bought a Kona Unit. The original fork (oversized Project 2 with leading dropouts and both disc and v-brake mounts) was damaged. So the bike shop replaced it with an older model Project 2 from an older Unit. This replacement looks like the one in this pic. No leading droupouts. A bit thinner blades. Ride is more compliant IMO. So someone told me that while the older Unit fork looks a lot like the aftermarket Project Two MTB fork, it is actually different. He didn't say how just that it was. Since I could use a bit more steerer, and because it's cheap, I ordered one up from The Bike Company.

So I got it today. And cosmetically they look exactly the same except for the sticker has a silver background instead of white. But the aftermarket one seems to be a little bit lighter. And the aftermarket one has a bit more ring to its ping. My guess is that the aftermarket Project 2 is butted while the stock one isn't. Anyone have some experience on this? I'll be mounting it up soon to see if there is any difference to the feel. I'm not trying to be anal about this. I'm more just being curious.


----------



## futonrvltnst (Jan 26, 2004)

I think you are correct on the butting issue. But, I really have no idea.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Years ago, Kona use to make 2 versions of this fork, Project 2, and a Project 2 TB (triple butted). There was a noticable weight difference, and the TB version used a cast dropout. Not sure what they are doing with the current versions, but it "seems" like they are only making one Project 2 now.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yep, you guessed right on the butting issue. The aftermarket forks were triple butted, and rode much nicer than the stock ones. The fork that came on your unit is aimed at the jumper crowd. I'm not so sure why they even put it on the Unit actually. I've got an aftermarket P2 and love it. Rides great, and have lots of clearance for big tires.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*aftermarket is comfy*



~martini~ said:


> Yep, you guessed right on the butting issue. The aftermarket forks were triple butted, and rode much nicer than the stock ones. The fork that came on your unit is aimed at the jumper crowd. I'm not so sure why they even put it on the Unit actually. I've got an aftermarket P2 and love it. Rides great, and have lots of clearance for big tires.


Marty's right on, the aftermarket is triple butted and a killer deal at $60 full retail.

both of my customers that bought this years Unit, replaced the factory dirtjumper style with the 3Butted fork and were way more stoked after doing so.

oh well, not much else to add.

over and out
nate


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

...and nearly 8 years later...
Just like to add that many Konas came equipped with triple butted forks throughout the 90's.Back then it was an option on most models in lieu of suspension. These forks, in fact, appear to be of better quality than those sold new today. If you compare the drop outs of both you'll notice a sharp transition as opposed to a gradual curve-as if the newer models have stamped drop outs as opposed to the higher quality investment cast of older models. Of course, the P2 was also evolving through out this decade.At its peak a high quality 1.3-0.9-0.5mm butting profile with a weight claim of 785g. Not too shabby.


----------



## nrvant (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the real weight of the Project 2 TB 440mm version with studs? Im talnking about the new versions.

On bikeman both versions: 410mm and 440mm are rated at 1040gr. That cant be beacuse on is 3 cm longer, so I guess the 1040gr is for the 410mm.
I have a real tough time deciding what to pick: P2 or the Nashbar rigid (wich weighs.. no one knows, not even Nashbar - wich I already asked).

And is there any better offer then 69$ out there?

PS: Yeeey - my first post.


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

nrvant said:


> Can anyone tell me the real weight of the Project 2 TB 440mm version with studs? Im talnking about the new versions.
> 
> On bikeman both versions: 410mm and 440mm are rated at 1040gr. That cant be beacuse on is 3 cm longer, so I guess the 1040gr is for the 410mm.
> I have a real tough time deciding what to pick: P2 or the Nashbar rigid (wich weighs.. no one knows, not even Nashbar - wich I already asked).
> ...


I got a Bianchi fork from a CUSS on eBay for $28. Just over 1000g. Surley 1x1 is about 1000g too and within your price range.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

If you <3 29ers, the P2 is the best deal on the net.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

nrvant said:


> Can anyone tell me the real weight of the Project 2 TB 440mm version with studs? Im talnking about the new versions.
> 
> On bikeman both versions: 410mm and 440mm are rated at 1040gr. That cant be beacuse on is 3 cm longer, so I guess the 1040gr is for the 410mm.
> I have a real tough time deciding what to pick: P2 or the Nashbar rigid (wich weighs.. no one knows, not even Nashbar - wich I already asked).
> ...


I've had a Nashbar rigid fork and all I know is it is a *lot* heavier than the Salsa Cromoto rigid fork (1120g) that replaced it on my wife's rigid steel bike.

JMJ


----------



## nrvant (Oct 24, 2011)

I got info on the real weight from 2 sources (shops):
1. 440mm = 1080 gr (only v brake)
2. 440 mm = 1100 gr with plastic rapings and stuff (v brake)


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

Just wanna add my personal experience with a P2. I have aclassic steel Rocky Mountain Team Comp from 92 and was on a search for a fork to replace the seized up Manitou 2.
Went to a local second hand bike shop with a fork pile and my buddy found a nugget, perhaps the crown jewel of P2 forks outside of the ti version. Mine is from about 96 in that dark greythat matches xtr from that era. Did a bunch of research on these forks reading old catalogues. 
Its seems that this was a project of Joe Murray who wanted to build the best rigid fork there was,seeing as there wasn't suspension at that time. Over the years the fork would be improved with improved butting profiles, cast drop outs etc.
I seem to recall theat they worked with Tange engineers also who were at that time building many of the best steel forks in the industry. What made the P2 stand out was its straight bladed non tapered but internally butted design. This allowed for that dreamy smooth ride quality without the sideways deflexion of more traditional tapered legs. 
Back in the 90s they used Tanges heat treated tubing which allowed for thinner tubes with a 1.3mm -0.9mm -0,5mm leg profile on the triple butted model(some were plain gauge). This was the model I scored ,it has "TB" stamped on the threaded steerer. I also found what I have never seen on any other fork which I think was a Tange suggestion, there is rifling or a twisted groved spline on the bottom several inches of the steerer! Talking about sweating the details. This was to counter twisting torque that a mountain bike fork may experiance. At a buit over 800g this is far lighter than any new fork and it rides very smoothly. Going off curbs(my bike is set up for city killing with slicks) there is zero harshness. No, its not suspension but I have ridden enough rigid bikes to know how jarring and harsh many rigid forks can be. Not a bad score for $30!


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

the newest p-2's are stiff and wicked heavy at 1350 grams. consider yerself lucky!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

The new forks are also for 29ers so that will account for some but not all of the extra weight.

Xmessenger, great score man! I feel the current P2 is pretty harsh, but now that I have dropped carbon bars and use the Thompson Ti bars I have really grown to love it. I bought a Niner carbon for to try out when I move to Maryland in September.


----------

